# Odenwald Cross



## canecorso (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche für einen hier nicht angemeldeten Arbeitskollegen einen GPS-Track für nen Odenwald Cross, sollte so ca. vom Melibokus aus bis Miltenberg gehen.

Danke schonmal mfg.seb.


----------



## Andreas (12. Juli 2012)

Ich kann Dir einen von Darmstadt über Breuberg nach Klingenberg anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (12. Juli 2012)

zur Not geht es auch damit:

http://www.adfc-tourenportal.de/

man sogar MTB auswählen.


Perga


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2012)

Tipp: Nibelungensteig. Ist durchgehend markiert.


----------



## Andreas (13. Juli 2012)

Oder diesen Planer benutzen: http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/

Der spuckt eine Route über das Radwegenetz (Waldautobahnen) 70 km un 1700 hm aus.

Themenrouten können auch berücksichtigt werden. Leider ist der Nibelungensteig nicht als Themenroute bekannt. Die zwei neuen Geo-Naturpark Routen schon.


----------



## rayc (13. Juli 2012)

Vom Nibelungensteig und auch Schmetterling gibt es von der Strecke GPX-tracks.

Was für deinen Kollegen passen würde wäre der Nibelungensteig.
Siehe http://www.nibelungenland.net/nibelungensteig/karte-neu.php?navanchor=1010006
incl GPX track 

Wegen Schmetterling schau mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215093
Viel Spass beim Lesen ...

Ray


----------



## Jockel2 (13. Juli 2012)

Meine Empfehlung:
Alemannenweg über Felsenmeer, Neunkircher Höhe, Morsberg bis Michelstadt. Ist nicht so verwurstelt wie der Niebelungensteig.
Flüssig zu fahren landschaftlich schön und abwechslungsreich, schöne leichte Trailabfahrt nach Reichelsheim.
Ab Michelstadt :schau bei gpsies - Strecken von trailfuchs.( Dort findest Du auch den Alemannenweg)
Dort findest Du eine schöne aber etwas technischere Strecke von Michelstadt nach Miltenberg über Boxbrunn Russenpfad Amorbach.
Von Miltenberg zurück:  Weiter auf dieser Strecke über Rüdenau Vielbrunn nach Michelstadt und dann immer der weißen Raute nach, übers Lärmfeuer an die Bergstraße.
Mit guter Kondition schafft man je eine dieser Strecken  (Bergstraße - Miltenberg ; Miltenberg - Bergstraße) an einem Tag.


----------

